# [solved] Tiefschlaf sperrt nur noch (KDE)

## Changer90

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein Gentoo Neuling und habe vor kurzem das Update auf die aktuellste Version von KDE gemacht. (emerge -avuDN world). Wenn ich den Laptop zuklappe oder aus dem Startmenü Tiefschlaf oder Ruhezustand auswähle, wird die Session nur gesperrt allerdings wird der Rechner nicht ausgeschaltet. Wenn ich in der Konsole sudo pm-suspend-hybrid ausführe wird der Laptop wie gewünscht in den Ruhezustand versetzt. Da ich bei Google keine passende Hilfe gefunden habe wende ich mich hierher.  

Kernel Version 3.9.0

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Changer90Last edited by Changer90 on Fri May 10, 2013 9:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Kannst du ein wenig mehr über dein system erzählen? Verwendest du Openrc oder systemd zum booten? Mit welchen USE-Flags hast du polkit gebaut? Wie startest du dein KDE (direkt über startx oder per login in kdm/gdm/...)?

----------

## Changer90

Ich verwende systemd zum booten. polkit wurde mit gtk introspection kde nls pam systemd gebaut. Und mein KDE starte ich über login. Der Tiefschlaf hat vorher funktioniert.

Mein System ist ein Sony VAIO SVS15112C5E mit einem i7 und intel HD4000 Grafikkarte. Ich hoffe ich konnte all deine Fragen beantworten

----------

## franzf

Was war "vorher"? kde-4.9.5 oder 4.10.1? (ich geh davon aus dass du gerade auf 4.10.2 aktualisiert hast)

MMn. ist es irgendwo in polkit/pam anzusiedeln.

Welche kdebase-pam-Version ist installiert? etc-update gemacht?

Mit pam kenn ich mich leider nicht so wirklich aus, für die die es tun wäre aber sicher der Inhalt von system-auth und system-login (beides in /etc/pam.d) interessant.

----------

## Changer90

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich denke dass kde-4.9.5 installiert war. kdebase-pam-9 ist momentan installiert und etc-update habe ich gemacht. 

system-auth

```
  

auth            required        pam_env.so 

auth            required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass likeauth nullok 

auth            optional        pam_permit.so

 

account         required        pam_unix.so 

account         optional        pam_permit.so

 

password        required        pam_cracklib.so difok=2 minlen=8 dcredit=2 ocredit=2 retry=3 

password        required        pam_unix.so try_first_pass use_authtok nullok sha512 shadow 

password        optional        pam_permit.so

 

session         required        pam_limits.so 

session         required        pam_env.so 

session         required        pam_unix.so 

session         optional        pam_permit.so

```

system-login

```

auth            required        pam_tally2.so onerr=succeed

auth            required        pam_shells.so 

auth            required        pam_nologin.so 

auth            include         system-auth

 

account         required        pam_access.so 

account         required        pam_nologin.so 

account         include         system-auth

account         required        pam_tally2.so onerr=succeed 

 

password        include         system-auth

 

session         optional        pam_loginuid.so

session         required        pam_env.so 

session         optional        pam_lastlog.so silent 

session         include         system-auth

-session        optional        pam_ck_connector.so nox11

-session        optional        pam_systemd.so

session         optional        pam_motd.so motd=/etc/motd

session         optional        pam_mail.so

```

----------

## franzf

Füg mal

```
session         optional        pam_systemd.so
```

in der system-auth ein. Logout+Login wird notwendig sein.

----------

## Changer90

Habs eben probiert leider ohne Erfolg. Bildschirm wird kurz schwarz ähnlich wie beim herunterfahren anschließend geht er wieder an und KDE ist gesperrt.

----------

## franzf

Ah, setz noch ein

```
session         optional        pam_loginuid.so
```

davor.

----------

## Changer90

Auch diese Änderung bleibt leider ohne Erfolg. Ich kann keine sichtbare Veränderung durch das hinzufügen feststellen.

----------

## franzf

Tjo - wenn du systemd-203 verwendest, wäre das hier eine Erklärung:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=468998

----------

## Changer90

Ich hab jetzt nochmal ein update world gemacht und neugestartet und jetzt läuft auf einmal wieder alles wie es soll. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.

----------

## franzf

Super! Ich gehe davon aus dass der Fehler in systemd-203 für dein Problem verantwortlich war.

Kannst du noch den Thread noch als gelöst markieren? (Deinen ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread bearbeiten und den Titel ändern)

----------

